# phpmyadmin install problem



## stifmeizter (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm trying to install phpmyadmin on my FreeBSD webserver. The server is version 7.1 and I have no GUI installed, and I have apache 2.2.9, php 5 and mysql installed. Everything working fine except I can't install phpmyadmin. 

using:

cd /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin
make
make install

I get some errors that it can't fetch PDFlib-Lite-7.0.2.tar.gz
And it says to port manually  into /usr/ports/distfiles

after that it stops the installation. 

Does someone know a good workaround or a fix for my problem?


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 9, 2009)

What do you mean by "it stops"? Is there any error message? And don't you just download phpMyAdmin from their website and put it in you web dir? Just tweak conf file and you're good to go.


----------



## stifmeizter (Jan 9, 2009)

It gives 4 times a error 1 code, here is the full error mesage:

=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/pecl-pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin


----------



## hydra (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing easier, just fetch the sources as mentioned in the 'distinfo' file of the corresponding port, move it into /usr/ports/distfiles and you are ready to make.


----------



## stifmeizter (Jan 9, 2009)

I managed to get so far. I used the official phpmyadmin docs.
http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/#quick_install

I untarred the phpmyadmin package into my usr/local/www/apache/data(is this the correct folder?). I created a config.inc.php file and copied it into a new folder named config. 

Now I have no idea what to do, it says to go to the setup directory in my browser, am I supposed to see something because all I get is a filelist?

I know it has nothing to do with my first problem, but since I don't have much experience with unix help would be appreciated.


----------



## hydra (Jan 9, 2009)

First of all, if a program is in the ports, be sure to utilize the hard work of the porters. A simple `whereis phpmyadmin` tells me that it is in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin. It would then be cool to `make install clean` in order to install it.

If you browse to the setup dir and you just see the listing, then all I can imagine is this question -> is your PHP working fine ?


----------



## surlyjake (Jan 12, 2009)

stifmeizter, 
i ran into this same thing. since the error was with downloading the pdflib stuff, just 'make config' deselect the pdf option, and then install it.


----------



## cipher (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm having problems installing phpmyadmin aswell.


```
php5-gd-5.2.8 has known vulnerabilities:
=> php5-gd -- uninitialized memory information disclosure vulnerability.
   Reference: <http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/portaudit/58a3c266-db01-11dd-ae30-001cc0377035.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/pecl-pdflib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
```

Just installed a new 7.1-RELEASE server today and I've updated the ports tree na also tried to make without GD, but with no luck.


----------



## dave (Jan 24, 2009)

cipher said:
			
		

> I'm having problems installing phpmyadmin aswell.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



This is a different issue, with GD, not phpmyadmin: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1722


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes but were do you fetch the pdflib from? and is pecl-pdflib the same ? I can't seem to find pdflib-lite in freshports.. but pecl-pdflib and pdflib are both and both cannot be fetched..

I downloaded the pdflib-2.1.7.tar from the link for pecl-pdflib-2.1.7, and can't seem to figure out what to do with the files after extracting them :S make/make install clean doesn't work... :S


----------



## gilinko (Mar 27, 2009)

I just tried to downloaded pdflib using ports(which is the pdflib-lite binary version as the full pdflib you have to pay for) and it works fine. I could have been something wrong on the source end when you tried... So just try again. pecl-pdflib is build from pecl source using the pdflib-lite library files, so if ports can't fetch(and build) a dependency it stops the entire process.


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

pecl-pdflib is the one you need. got it in somehow.. not sure which thing i did worked... LOL but its installed 

Hmm everything is installed but when I try to access any phpMyAdmin page I get a Forbbiden 403 error... you dont' have permission to view this? how do I fix that?

I've tried both IPs and Domain name, with same results..

Alias /phpMyAdmin "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin"

<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
Order Allow, Deny
Allow from All
</Directory>


----------



## dave (Mar 27, 2009)

Add the / before "usr" in your apache config:


```
Alias /phpMyAdmin "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin"

<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
Order Allow, Deny
Allow from All
</Directory>
```


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

thats was a retype mistake the / is there in both cases.. sorry.. (i was typing from one computer/ server is on the other computer..

Just verifed that..


----------



## dave (Mar 27, 2009)

Your Order and Allow directives look good.  Does your web server have file permissions to access to the phpMyAdmin directory?


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought thats what the Directory did:

```
<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
Order Allow, Deny
Allow from All
</Directory>
```


----------



## dave (Mar 27, 2009)

The Directory  Order, Allow and Deny directives configure who has access to the web site.  But, if the apache process does not have permissions to read the actual files, then it cannot even serve the web site files to those who have access, and you will have the problem you are describing.


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so what should they be..

```
blurr-ink# ls -l
total 6
drwxr-xr-x   6 root  wheel   512 Mar 26 22:00 apache22
drwxr-xr-x  12 www   www    2560 Mar 27 01:20 phpMyAdmin
blurr-ink#
```


----------



## dave (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apache-403-forbidden-error-and-solution/

Also close your browser and re-open and try again.


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

closing and opening the browser didn't help I cleared the cache and cookies first.... And that article so does that mean I need to change the permissions of either apache to www:www or change phpMyAdmin to root:wheel none of the other stuff really seems to apply to me.. the phpMyAdmin folder does have and index.php and the setup folder has a setup.php I've tried to access..

OMG... I feel like a complete idiot... 
I retyped the information across computers for this thread.. and didn't even realize... it said

```
Alias /phpmyadmin "usr/local/www/apache22/phpMyAdmin"
```
   because I copied the Alias and Directory from an instruction site...  I assumed it was right.. and didn't bother looking _that_ closely at it... sorry all its working 

*Lego runs and hides in the corner hoping nobody tosses any rocks...


----------



## Lego (Mar 27, 2009)

And now Im just getting cannot modify header errors none stop..

```
Runtime Notice in ./libraries/common.inc.php#272
 date_default_timezone_get() [function.date-default-timezone-get]: It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. Please use the date.timezone setting, the TZ environment variable or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead
 
 Backtrace
 
 ./libraries/common.inc.php#272: date_default_timezone_get()
 ./setup/lib/common.inc.php#18: require_once(./libraries/common.inc.php)
 ./setup/index.php#12: require(./setup/lib/common.inc.php)
```


```
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/header_http.inc.php on line 22
 
 Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/header_http.inc.php on line 23
 
 Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/header_http.inc.php on line 24
 
 Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/header_http.inc.php on line 25
 
 Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/header_http.inc.php on line 28
```


```
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/setup/lib/form_processing.lib.php on line 55
 
 Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/setup/lib/form_processing.lib.php on line 56
```


----------



## dave (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you remember to follow the instructions in the package message after you installed PHP and...

"Make sure index.php is part of your DirectoryIndex."

As for your default timezone problem, your issues have gone beyond the scope of this thread.

Read this re: your current problem.
http://ca3.php.net/manual/en/function.date-default-timezone-get.php


----------



## Lego (Mar 28, 2009)

yup,

```
#
# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
#
<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.php index.html
</IfModule>
```

Time zone section looks right :S

```
/**
 * check timezone setting
 * this could produce an E_STRICT - but only once,
 * if not done here it will produce E_STRICT on every date/time function
 *
 * @todo need to decide how we should handle this (without @)
 */
date_default_timezone_set(@date_default_timezone_get());
```


----------



## Lego (Mar 28, 2009)

First Error in second section:

```
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/Error.class.php:357) in /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/libraries/header_http.inc.php on line 22
```
error.class.php

```
public function display()
    {
        echo '<div class="' . $this->getLevel() . '">';    <-----LINE 357
        if (! $this->isUserError()) {
            echo '<strong>' . $this->getType() . '</strong>';
            echo ' in ' . $this->getFile() . '#' . $this->getLine();
            echo "
\n";
        }
```


----------



## Lego (Mar 28, 2009)

Um it won't let me post the header file... it says Bad Request
Bad Request
Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

Apache/2.2.x (FreeBSD) Server at forums.freebsd.org Port 80


----------



## Lego (Mar 28, 2009)

ok lets try it this way:

```
$GLOBALS['now'] = gmdate('D, d M Y H:i:s') . ' GMT';
header('Expires: ' . $GLOBALS['now']); // rfc2616 - Section 14.21 <----LINE 22
header('Last-Modified: ' . $GLOBALS['now']);
header('Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate,
```

very weird there is something about the bottom half of this code that it doesn't like and won't let me post it...


----------



## Lego (Mar 28, 2009)

fixed. had to change the default time zone in the phpMyAdmin/libraries/common.inc.php
from:

```
date_default_timezone_set(@date_default_timezone_get());
```
to:

```
date_default_timezone_set('America/Toronto');
```
fixing this. actually fixed all the errors..

Now using Cookie as auth method will force people to log in to use phpMyAdmin.. but the setup folder is still accessible without any login :S so do I need to htaccess just the setup & config folders??


----------

